# converse



## Fibonacci

Buenas,

Estoy buscando cómo traducir este término de la lógica al español. Se refiere, con respecto a una fórmula "P implica Q", a la fórmula "Q implica P":
"The proof of the _converse_ will take up the remaining sections"

Inicialmente pensé en traducirlo como "converso". Pero según el DRAE, converso es "convertido al cristianismo", así que NO SIRVE. Pero entonces, ¿cómo lo traduzco? Oigo sugerencias.

Gracias,

-Fibo


----------



## chics

Tu explicación sobre él concepto no es muy clara... ¿podrías dar contexto al menos?

Con tu pobre trocito de frase, tal vez se refiere a _conversión_, que sí existe, pero no me mojaré si no sé de qué se está hablando.

Cuando seguro que si A es siempre y sólo a B y B es siempre y sólo a A, se puede hablar de que tienen una _relación unívoca_. Este término se usa mucho para describir sistemas informáticos, por ejemplo.

En matemáticas se suele usar otra terminología.


----------



## Fibonacci

chics said:


> Tu explicación sobre él concepto no es muy clara... ¿podrías dar contexto al menos?



Teorema de la completitud de Gödel: una fórmula es universalmente válida si y sólo si es deducible.
Una dirección de la implicación es clara: el conjunto de las fórmulas universalmente válidas tiene las propiedades D1-D5; por lo tanto, todas las fórmulas deducibles son universalmente válidas.
_La demostración del _converse_ ocupará las secciones restantes._



chics said:


> Con tu pobre trocito de frase, tal vez se refiere a _conversión_, que sí existe, pero no me mojaré si no sé de qué se está hablando.



"Converso" también existe. El problema es que no se parece, ni de lejos, al concepto lógico.



chics said:


> Cuando seguro que si A es siempre y sólo a B y B es siempre y sólo a A, se puede hablar de que tienen una _relación unívoca_. Este término se usa mucho para describir sistemas informáticos, por ejemplo.



De acuerdo.
¿Qué tal cuando A ocurre siempre que ocurre B, pero no necesariamente B ocurre siempre que ocurre A?



chics said:


> En matemáticas se suele usar otra terminología.



Precisamente, es un libro de matemáticas lo que estoy traduciendo.


----------



## cubaMania

Hola Fibonacci,
La palabra en español es *recíproco*


> *Recíproco*    Proposición formada intercambiando la hipótesis y la conclusión de la proposición original.  El recíproco de “Si p, entonces q” es “Si q, entonces p”.


 
inverse = inverso
contrapositive = contrapositivo


----------



## Fibonacci

cubaMania said:


> Hola Fibonacci,
> La palabra en español es *recíproco*



¡Gracias, gracias, gracias!



cubaMania said:


> inverse = inverso



Ésta no la conocía, ¿qué es?



cubaMania said:


> contrapositive = contrapositivo



Ésta sí en cambio (también el sinónimo de "contrarrecíproco"), gracias de nuevo.


----------



## chics

Fibonacci said:


> _La demostración del _converse_ ocupará las secciones restantes._
> 
> De acuerdo.
> ¿Qué tal cuando A ocurre siempre que ocurre B, pero no necesariamente B ocurre siempre que ocurre A?
> 
> Precisamente, es un libro de matemáticas lo que estoy traduciendo.


 
Creo que se refiere a la demostración inversa, y a las secciones a continuación/siguientes.
A lo segundo, tal vez te refieres a una función inyectiva pero no biyectiva


----------



## Fibonacci

chics said:


> Creo que se refiere a la demostración inversa,



¿La qué?



chics said:


> y a las secciones a continuación/siguientes.



Esto lo había entendido.



chics said:


> A lo segundo, tal vez te refieres a una función inyectiva pero no biyectiva



Aquí no hay funciones, sólo proposiciones lógicas.


----------



## cubaMania

Fibonacci said:


> ...Ésta no la conocía, ¿qué es?...


 


> *Inverso* Proposición formada al negar la hipótesis y la conclusión de una proposición condicional. Por ejemplo: El inverso de la proposición “Si p, entonces q”, es, “Si no p, entonces no q”.


 
EDIT:
If p then q.
Converse (Recíproco): If q then p.
Inverse (Inverso): If not p then not q.
Contrapositive (Contrapositivo o Contrarecíproco): If not q then not p.


----------



## gallo90

Bueno, ¿Y qué me dicen de este extracto de un libro de microeconomía?:

'On the other hand, any producer who limits his production to his amount he thinks he can sell at a favorable price possesses some degree of monopoly power, the CONVERSE of pure competition'


----------



## cubaMania

Imagino que aquí hablan sin el rigor que es necesario en el campo de la lógica.  Están usando la palabra en términos generales para significar "the opposite".
¿Quizás "lo contrario"?


----------



## gallo90

Sí, ya leí bien y es correcto, tiene coherencia, gracias. Y bueno, sólo por curiosidad, yo estudio economía pero siempre me llamó la atención las traducciones y los idiomas. La verdad no opté por este campo porque no me sentía satisfecho al pensar en el futuro que me podría esperar. Supongo que alguno de ustedes a ésto precisamente se dedica; ¿podrían, entonces, decirme si me equivoqué? es decir, si es cierto o no que un intérprete no tiene futuro o que es difícil hacer algo en la vida. ¿En qué me hubiera podido desempeñar?


----------

